#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Limitar tamanho da string!!! <php html>

## RaZzi

o meu problema eh o seguinte.. eu preciso limitar o tamanho dos caracters mostrados.. gostaria de colocar com 17... seria possivel? oq eu ponho para limitar1?

echo "<select size=\"3\" multiple name=\"combo_soft[]\" >
$combo_soft
</select>";


grato pela atencao de vcs..

----------


## PiTsA

substr() dá uma olhada na documentacao do php..

$teste = "1234567890";
$teste = substr($teste, 0, 5);
echo $teste; //12345

----------

